# MagSafe opinions



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

For home defense ammo, what do you guys think about MagSafe? (9mm)

Recognizing that there may be loved ones in other rooms in the house, I like the idea that MagSafe is less likely to go through walls. Of course, this is in addition to being a good defensive round.


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

JIMO, Mag-Safe and its ilk of ammo isn't worth the money, they come packed in 6 to 10 round boxes, cost more than standard SD ammo, and over the last 35 years or so I don't see them preforming as well as say COr-Bon DPX, Hydra-Schoks and such


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dave James said:


> JIMO, Mag-Safe and its ilk of ammo isn't worth the money, they come packed in 6 to 10 round boxes, cost more than standard SD ammo, and over the last 35 years or so I don't see them preforming as well as say COr-Bon DPX, Hydra-Schoks and such


Thanks. A couple follow up questions...

What do you mean by "Mag-Safe and its ilk" ? What other types of ammo would you put in the same category?

Regarding my preference for defensive ammo that is unlikely to go through walls (reasons noted above)... is there a better ammo that you would recommend that meets this requirement? Or does such ammo not exist in your opinion?

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ammunition that will drive a bullet deep enough into an attacker to stop a fight will necessarily also drive bullets through today's flimsy walls.
Bullets that are "wall-safe" are quite certainly much less effective on criminals, too.

The solution: Be sure that you are hitting your target, and not a wall.


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

rom, if you do a search on the www you will find a few companies selling ammo that is supposed to be the 
best at stopping any thing, spun polymer, serect mix for bullets mag-safe type loaded with shot, plain and simple handgun ammo is a weak sister when it comes to stopping, look for a good quality JHP, from the better makers nd test them in your handgun, apartment living is tuff


----------

